# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Das spanische desPRESTIGE

## Husky

Tach tach aus Spanien, 


da ich nicht so richtig wissen kann, ob ihr in Deutschland mit der galizischen lpest auf dem laufenden seid,mchte ich euch kurz einen up-date machen, was so alles mit dem spanischen desPRESTIGE am passieren ist.

Zur Zeit werden, jedenfalls in Spanien, noch alles 187 verschmutzte und verunstaltete Strnde per Hand gesubert, und etliche werden erst gar nicht in Angriff genommen. das Problem ist nur, dass die haargenau wissen, welche Strnde fr Toursiten gesubert werden mssen, und welche nicht, und so kann es vorkommen, dass euch mitgeteilt wird, dass alles perfekt, und schn sauber ist. Jedenfalls sind alles Klippen im spanischen Atlantik schwarz (bitte nher hinschauen, falls man da ist) und auch der Meeresboden, sieht eher nach einer frisch geteerten Autobahn aus, und nicht nach Sand und Steinen. Naja, ich wrd schon sagen, man kann surfen, aber jegliche mgliche Krankheit die ihr somit euch zuziehen knnt, ist dann Sache unserer Politiker. 

Falls ihr aktuelle Infos haben mchtet, geht doch bitte nach 

http://go.to/kalmatxitxa ----> The Kolaborations ----> 9'4" 

und da knnt ihr erahnen, was dass mit dem PRESTIGE auf sich hat, und was so alles unternommen wurde und wird. 

Also, Salut i ones 

Husky

----------


## Gast

danke fr die infos. schn, dass noch jemand dran denkt. es ist hier in deutschland aus dem ffentlichen bewusstsein verschwunden. aber das ist ja so blich.
cheers>>>nik

----------


## Husky

Hier kommt noch mal schnell in spanischer Sprache ien Up-date vom PRESTIGE:

Un trabajador subcontratado en la limpieza del “Prestige” muere ahogado

Esta es la primera vctima mortal registrada hasta ahora a consecuencia de la limpieza del fuel.

El operario tena asignada la limpieza de una zona de rocas en Malpica. La autopsia revel que falleci por ahogamiento.


El “Prestige” tiene en su haber desde ayer una vctima mortal, aunque sea de forma indirecta. Un operario que realizaba tareas de limpieza del fuel procedente de este petrolero fue encontrado ayer flotando en el mar en las inmediaciones del rea que tena asignada en el municipio de Malpica (A Corua). El fallecimiento se produjo por ahogamiento –segn revel la autopsia–, aunque las circunstancias no han podido ser aclaradas del todo pues no hay testigos del suceso. 

Esta es la primera vctima mortal registrada hasta ahora a consecuencia de la limpieza del fuel del “Prestige”. El trabajador fallecido era empleado de una empresa subcontratada por ACS, una de las compaas constructoras que ha recibido el encargo del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente de limpiar zonas costeras rocosas con personal especializado, debido a la dificultad de las tareas o lo peligroso de los accesos. 

El trabajador A. S. R., de 27 aos, muri en la playa As Torradas, a unos seis kilmetros del puerto de Malpica, en donde trabajaba como ayudante de una hidrolimpiadora integrando un equipo encargado de regenerar una zona de rocas, segn inform el servicio de prensa del gabinete de crisis formado por los ministerios de Fomento, Medio Ambiente y la Xunta de Galicia. 

El fallecimiento se produjo en un momento de su descanso laboral y no fue advertido por sus compaeros hasta que stos iban a cambiar de turno, segn indicaron las mismas fuentes. Tras la extraeza que caus su desaparicin, el cuerpo del joven fue visto en el agua muy cerca de la costa. Inmediatamente, fueron avisados los servicios de Salvamento Martimo, la Guardia Civil 

y la Cruz Roja, que, sin embargo, no pudieron hacer nada para salvarle la vida. 

Inicialmente las causas del siniestro fueron una gran incgnita, si bien la autopsia revel que la muerte se produjo por ahogamiento. 

Una primera hiptesis es que el trabajador hubiera sido vctima de un golpe de mar que lo habra cogido por sorpresa y sin posibilidad de reaccionar. Sin embargo, las mismas fuentes sealaron –antes de conocer el resultado de la autopsia– que, en teora, el personal contratado para estas tareas –en realidad, subcontratado– deba ser experto y capaz de conocer los comportamientos ms imprevisibles del oleaje en esta zona de la costa da Morte, por lo que “surgen algunas dudas”. 

Fuentes de la compaa ACS se negaron a dar ningn detalle sobre lo ocurrido, aunque finalmente un portavoz de esta empresa en A Corua reconoci que el trabajador perteneca a una empresa subcontratada. El gabinete de crisis tambin admiti ms tarde que el operario no era de ACS, sino de una subcontrata. Asimismo subray que el joven “tena el contrato en regla” y que, por lo tanto, dispona de seguro.

----------


## Husky

BUENO, NUN EINE SCHNELLE BERSETZUNG:

Bei den Suberungsaktionen in Galizia, ist am 21/04/2003 Malpica ein Arbeiter ums Leben gekommen, als dieser bei Steinen und Felsen versuchte, das l dort wegzubekommen. 

Eigentlich ist es der 2 Tote, den der erste war ein Deutscher, der in einem Htte am Strand wohnte.


Dieser 2. Tote, der Arbeiter, war von der ACS angeheuert worden, auch wenn er eigentlich einer anderen Firma gehrte. ACS ist die Firma vom Herrn Florentino Prez, dem Prsidenten des Real Madrid, und eigentlich im Bausektor sehr bekannt.

Eigentlich sollten die Arbeiter Profis sein, doch es stellte sich heraus, dass es bei diesem Arbeiter nicht der fall war, auch wenn er spezielles Werkzeug bei seiner Arbeit gebrauchte, Hochdruckreiniger, und auch sollten alle mit den Gefahren von Wellen und Seegang sich auskennen. Wie es scheint, war es diesmal nicht der Fall.

Bueno, nun hoffe ich, dass ich nicht fters hier was zum Thema PRESTIGE sagen soll, denn dann bedeutet dies, dass es mehr oder weniger Besser wird.


Husky
http://surf.to/kalmatxitxa  ----> The Kolaborations ---> 94"

----------


## Gast

Hi all, 



nun ist es soweit, 1 ganzes Jahr ist vergangesn, 1 ao, und immernoch liegt der PRESTIGE mit 40% seiner ursprnglichen Ladung am Grund des Atlantiks. Auch wenn gerade TVE1 sagte, dass am Tag nur 50 Liter entweichen, sind es real PRO TAG um die 1,5 Tonnen.

Irgendwie sieht es so aus als ob nix geschehen ist, aber fr uns Surfer und Windsurfer, kann man den PRESTIGE nicht so schnell vergessen, da er zu viel unheil unserer Natur und Gallegos getan hat.


Der untere Extrakt aus LA VANGUARDIA zeigt, wie sehr unsere Politiker aus Madrid versuchen, alles zu vertuschen, indem sie unser Mass-Media konsequent kontrollieren, und nur dass zeigen, was irgendie positiv klingen kann. 
Keiner redet von den gesagten 1,5 Tonnen pro Tag dei aus dem lecken Tanker in den Atlantik fliessen, keiner sagt etwas ber tote Fische, Vgel und andere Meerestiere die monatlich angesachwemmt werden, und alle die gleichen Symptome aufzeigen, l im/ am Krper. 

Und was machen unsere Politiker ???????? Die behngen sich gegenseitig mit Medaillen, fliegin im Helikopter herum und erzhlen, wie sauber alles ist (EU-Gelder sei dank). Fr all die PePetroleiros, sei das Wasser sauber, die Nahrungskette nie unterbrochen worden, das ganze angeschwemmte l der Kste verschwunden und entsorgt, alles sauber geschrubbt, kein Tier sei gestorben oder htte heutzutage nach einem Jahr Probleme, alles ist pikobello sauber und paletti, ....... was aber, wenn man nach Galizia kommt, irgendie als grandiose Lge anzusehen ist. Leider waren Wahlen, und da Geld an alle Betroffenen versprochen wurde, wurde die PP-Partei wiedergewhlt, leider ...


Wer sehen mchte, ob noch l im Atlantik herumschwimmt, der kann ruhig in 

http://surf.to/kalmatxitxa ----> The Kolaborations ---> 94"

nachsehen.


Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr Surfer offene Ohren und Augen habt wenn ihr nach Galizia kommt, und auch einige Printmedien die ber den Prestige berichten, genauer analysiert.



Husky

-------------------------------------------

El Gobierno asegura que no hay incidencias en la cadena alimentaria a causa del vertido del "Prestige" 
El pecio vierte alrededor de 15 litros diarios de fuel

LVD - 12/11/2003 - 13.10 horas
Actualizada: 12/11/2003 13.34 horas 
Madrid. (Agencias).- El vicepresidente segundo del Gobierno, Javier Arenas, asegur hoy "que no se puede hablar de que se haya producido ningn tipo de incidente en la cadena alimentaria como consecuencia del vertido del 'Prestige'". 

Arenas respondi as al informe de biolgos de la Universidad de A Corua conocido hoy, segn el cual agentes cancergenos procedentes del vertido habran entrado en la cadena alimentaria. Adems, Arenas indic, tras la reunin de la Comisin Interministerial sore el 'Prestige', que se han tomado las medidas "para que sea mucho ms difcil que se vuelva a producir una situacin de las mismas caractersticas" un ao despes del accidente del buque. 

El vicepresidente destac "el esfuerzo extraordinario" tanto de las administraciones como de la sociedad para paliar los efectos de la catstrofe y calcul el coste econmico del desastre en 800 millones de euros. Actualmente, agreg, el pecio vierte alrededor de 15 litros diarios de fuel.

----------


## Gast

also ich bin hier gra din san sebastian, ich war gestern am strand hier gibt es weit und breit kein l. ich hab mal nachgefragt hier ist auch nie was angekommen..

----------


## Husky

Hi Tobn,

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, irgendwie sind dann deine Quellen Falsch. Geh bitte Nach Zarautz, oder Guetaria, beides spots, wo gengend Ol ankommt, oder angekommenist. Wenn du in Zarautz bist, geh mal unterhalb des Kampings, da wo das Flsschen herauskommt nah dem Golfplatz, und bewege dich an den Steinen entlang dei nach Donostia gehen, und analysiere was da so alles schwimmt oder am kleben ist. Dass ist leider die Realitt, oberfllich sind die Strnde sauber, aber wenn man ein bischen buddelt, in Euskal Herria wohl nicht, aber in ganz Galizia, dann siehts du was so alles begraben ist. 

Vorletztes Wochenende war das noch so (Zarautz + Guetaria) und die Fischer in Zumaia haben immernoch l in ihren Netzen. Naja, je nach Infoquelle, Freunde oder Selbsterlebnis, sieht dass ganz anders aus.


Salut i ones


Husky
http://surf.to/kalmatxitxa

----------


## Gast

ja, das das thema von den medien totgeschwiegen wird, ist wohl so. warum, verstehe ich allerdings nicht ganz. irgendwo weiter oben hat jemand diesen umstand schon vor einem halben jahr angeprangert.
als vor einem halben jahr l in der ostsee ausgelaufen ist, habe ich in den deutschen medien EINEN EINZIGEN artikel darber gefunden. aber da der ganze dreck nach schweden getrieben ist, war es ja NICHT SO SCHLIMM.
daraufhin habe ich bei tagesschau.de einen artikel gepostet, von wegen dass soetwas an die ffentlichkeit gehrt und dass die medien eine moralische verpflichtung htten. WURDE KOMPLETT ZENSIERT! wenn es nicht so wre, dass die medien fr manche nicht unbetuchte firmen/personen bisweilen ganz schn ungemtlich wrden, knnte man ja annehmen, dass sie geschmiert wurden. aber so habe ich leider keine erklrung dafr!

----------

